# TOY & BLANKET DRIVE NOVEMBER 13,2011 @ BRAND PARK



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY & BLANKET DRIVE FOR THE GUADALUPE COMMUNITY CENTER IN CANOGA PARK TOY & BLANKET DRIVE WILL BE ON NOVEMBER 13 ,2011 @ BRAND PARK 14700 BRAND BLVD MISSION HILLS CA 91345 ROLL IN 7AM-9:30AM SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM CATERGORIES BEST OF 30'S 40'S 50'S 60'S 70'S 80'S 90'S 00'S BOMB TRUCK BEST OF SHOW MOST TOY&BLANKET FROM CLUBS BRING A UNWARP TOY & BLANKET OR $10.00 WE WILL BE HAVING MISTER O.G. & LIL ROLAS FROM THE LOST MEMORIES OLDIES RADIO SHOW ANY QUESTIONS YOU COULD CALL JR (818) 836-7714 , SHYBOY (818) 335-2783 OR RALPHIE (818)647-6387 HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE SUPPORT FOR THE KIDS:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*FLYER COMING SOON*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

COME OUT AND SUPPORT ITS FOR A GOOD CAUSE FAM.


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

DEDICATION SFV will be there to support!


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

cafe c.c will be there to support:thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."DEDICATION CC 818 WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT"...*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> DEDICATION SFV will be there to support!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

gordo86 said:


> cafe c.c will be there to support:thumbsup:


THANX BRO!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *..."DEDICATION CC 818 WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT"...*


uffin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

afternoon bumps


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

PM BUMP!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> DEDICATION SFV will be there to support!


*THANKS DEDICATION FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

gordo86 said:


> cafe c.c will be there to support:thumbsup:


*THANKS CAFE C.C FOR SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WAZ UP FAM BAM TO THE TOP FOR THE KIDS GOING TO BE NICE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE:thumbsup:*


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

AM BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*SHY BOY* 


Happy Friday Homie!!


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

bump


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> *Junior LOC*
> *SHY BOY*
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WAZ UP HOMIES HOPE TO SEE U ALL OUT ON THIS DAY REMEMBER ITS FOR THE KIDS:thumbsup: WAZ UP TO MY BOY SHYBOY AND JR:wave:*


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

rollin 72 monte said:


> see you there :thumbsup:


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE:thumbsup:
*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WAZ UP HOMIES HOPE TO SEE U ALL OUT ON THIS DAY REMEMBER ITS FOR THE KIDS:thumbsup: WAZ UP TO MY BOY SHYBOY AND JR:wave:*


WAS UPP


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT for Toy & Blanket Drive....


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:420: :drama:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

swick-1 said:


> View attachment 372872


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR THE KIDS
View attachment 372872
HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT FOR THE KIDS:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WAZ UP FAM BAM HOW ALL U DOING JUST GIVING A BUMP UP FOR US AND THE KIDS ITS GOING TO BE GOOD*


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


swick-1 said:


> View attachment 372872


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WAZ UP FAM BAM HOW ALL U DOING JUST GIVING A BUMP UP FOR US AND THE KIDS ITS GOING TO BE GOOD*


 WAS UP HOMIE.WHATS GOOD?


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WAZ UP HOMIES HOPE TO SEE U ALL OUT @ THE TOY AND BLANKET DRIVE ITS GOING TO BE FUN







:thumbsup: LETS DO IT FOR THE KIDS*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

Late night BUMP.. KRAZY STYLEZ will be there


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

PM


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

morning bump


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Late Bump


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

gordo86 said:


> :wave:


WHATS GOOD HOMIE?


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> WHATS GOOD HOMIE?


passing by showing some love looking forward for the show


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WAZ UP FAN BAM HOPE TO SEE EVEYONE OUT FOR THE KIDS AND TO PUT A BIG SMILE ON THEM TTMFT:thumbsup:






*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

gordo86 said:


> passing by showing some love looking forward for the show


THANX FOR DA SUPPORT BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

afternoon bumps


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Am Bump


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

*TTMFT .COME OUT TO SUPPORT ITS FOR A GOOD CAUSE LETS HELP THE KIDS *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Late night bump TTMFT!!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Late Bump


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> Late Bump


X64


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

STTMFT


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

late nite bumps


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WAZ UP FAM BAM ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW FOR THE KIDS HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE 






*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WAZ UP FAM BAM ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW FOR THE KIDS HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE
> 
> View attachment 383216
> *


TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> TTT


:nicoderm:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

Midnight bump


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

_*BUMP*_


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

gordo86 said:


> :wave:


ALMOST SHOWTIME 2 MORE WEEKS


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> ALMOST SHOWTIME 2 MORE WEEKS


great job last week putting it down for the 818 homie


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

_GRACIAS HOMIE _:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WAZ UP FAM BAM ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW FOR THE KIDS HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE
> 
> View attachment 383216
> *


*ttmft *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

O.G. CHENTE
THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO 
IS LOOKING FORWARD THIS FIRME EVENT!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MR O.G. said:


> O.G. CHENTE
> THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO
> IS LOOKING FORWARD THIS FIRME EVENT!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

STTMFT for Cookie and Shy Boy for hosting this Event!!


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> STTMFT for Cookie and Shy Boy for hosting this Event!!


THANX HOMIE TTMFT...


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

gordo86 said:


> TTMFT


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

next week:yes:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeahhh budddiieee 1 more week


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> Yeahhh budddiieee 1 more week


:h5:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

PM BUMP


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES...ONE LIFE C.C.SHOWING SUPPORT..


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> :h5:


WHATS GOOD HOMIE?


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Drowzy818 said:


> TTT THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES...ONE LIFE C.C.SHOWING SUPPORT..


GRACIAS DROWSY AND TO THE ONE LIFE CC FAMILIA AND THERE SUPPORT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> WHATS GOOD HOMIE?


Chillin carnal enjoying this wonderful weather we've been having  got the BBQ ,bruskiis ready for this weekend homie gonna be a great Lil show for a great cause carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

ESO ES TODO HOMIE,GRACIAS FOR DA SUPPORT LET'S JUST HOPE FUCKEN RAIN DON'T FUCKS US UP AND HAVE 2 POSEPONE DA EVENT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> ESO ES TODO HOMIE,GRACIAS FOR DA SUPPORT LET'S JUST HOPE FUCKEN RAIN DON'T FUCKS US UP AND HAVE 2 POSEPONE DA EVENT


Simon Homie gotta support the 818 to the fullest ! And Hopefully not I don't think it will


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Going to be a GOOD EVENT, Hope it dont RAIN. DEDICATION will be out there.


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

looking forward to this event to kick it at park with the hommies and have alil bbq:thumbsup:


----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)

Ttmft 

DEDICATION


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

:h5:


rollin 72 monte said:


> looking forward to this event to kick it at park with the hommies and have alil bbq:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

LOW LIFES SAN FERNANDO WILL BE THERE SEE YOU OUT THERE 5 MORE DAYS TO THE TOP HOMIES


----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning bump


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> Morning bump


BUMP, WEST up shyboy just checked the weather for Sunday looks like no rain on the forecast :thumbsup: see you B4 the Van Nuys cruise carnal


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Andy Low Lifes CC said:


> LOW LIFES SAN FERNANDO WILL BE THERE SEE YOU OUT THERE 5 MORE DAYS TO THE TOP HOMIES


GRACIAS FOR DA SUPPORT HOMIE


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> Going to be a GOOD EVENT, Hope it dont RAIN. DEDICATION will be out there.


THANX 4 DA SUPPORT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> BUMP, WEST up shyboy just checked the weather for Sunday looks like no rain on the forecast :thumbsup: see you B4 the Van Nuys cruise carnal


:thumbsup: SEE U 4 CRUISE NIGHT HOMIE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WAZ UP FAM BAM JUST 4 MORE DAYS TILL TOY DRIVE HOPE SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE VALLE TTMFT :thumbsup:







LETS HOPE IT DONT RAIN *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> STTMFT for Cookie and Shy Boy for hosting this Event!!


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE TTMFT*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> O.G. CHENTE
> THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO
> IS LOOKING FORWARD THIS FIRME EVENT!


*THANKS MISTER O.G. FOR ALWAYS SUPPORTING US CANT WAIT JUST A FEW MORE DAYS AND ITS SHOW TIME :thumbsup:*


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

TTT HOMIES


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc. 

P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love. 
Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do. 



Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT FOR COOKIE AND SHYBOY FOR PUTTING THIS TOGHTER!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I give much RESPECT to COOKIE and SHYBOY for this GREAT CAUSE.:thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WAZ UP FAM BAM JUST 4 MORE DAYS TILL TOY DRIVE HOPE SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE VALLE TTMFT :thumbsup:
> View attachment 390275
> 
> LETS HOPE IT DONT RAIN *


BWAHAHAHAH!!:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> TTMFT FOR COOKIE AND SHYBOY FOR PUTTING THIS TOGHTER!:thumbsup:


Whats *Cracking* Javier, *Haters Heads *Que No? :twak: LOL :rofl:

Ready for this Sunday G.? We are gonna have a Firme time out there posted up BBQing and downing some Pistos!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Junior LOC 
52 BOMBER+ 


Whats Up Oscar? 

See you this Sunday out there in Brand Park Homie!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> Whats *Cracking* Javier, *Haters Heads *Que No? :twak: LOL :rofl:
> 
> Ready for this Sunday G.? We are gonna have a Firme time out there posted up BBQing and downing some Pistos!


 Whats up JUNIOR, How you doing, Ya, There is a lot HATERS, DEDICATION WORLDWIDE TO THE MOTHA FUCKEN TOP.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> BWAHAHAHAH!!:bowrofl::bowrofl:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 52 BOMBER (Oct 22, 2011)

I WISH HOMIE , BUT I HAVE TO WORK . GOTTA MAKE THAT MONEY !!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

:rofl:


mr.glasshouse said:


> Whats up JUNIOR, How you doing, Ya, There is a lot HATERS, DEDICATION WORLDWIDE TO THE MOTHA FUCKEN TOP.


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> Whats *Cracking* Javier, *Haters Heads *Que No? :twak: LOL :rofl:
> 
> Ready for this Sunday G.? We are gonna have a Firme time out there posted up BBQing and downing some Pistos!


Hell yeah carnal yOu no how we do :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> :rofl:


 QUE ONDA JAVIER are you coming to the CRUISE NIGHT.:dunno:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

52 BOMBER said:


> I WISH HOMIE , BUT I HAVE TO WORK . GOTTA MAKE THAT MONEY !!!


 Making MONEY for that SECRET WEAPON.


----------



## 52 BOMBER (Oct 22, 2011)

YOU KNOW IT HOMIE !!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> QUE ONDA JAVIER are you coming to the CRUISE NIGHT.:dunno:


You no better then that MIJA I stay hitting the streets of SFV, gonna be rolling with JR tonite since we put some serious work into his undercarriage!!you taking your dads car out


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

52 BOMBER said:


> YOU KNOW IT HOMIE !!!


 good it a surprise from you Oscar can't wait to see it , thought it was a surprise from Martin , his surprises are WACK bwhahah


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> Whats up JUNIOR, How you doing, Ya, There is a lot HATERS, DEDICATION WORLDWIDE TO THE MOTHA FUCKEN TOP.


Im good G. Just been putting in work on the '64...

Oh yeah, HATERS all over the place....Ya tu Sabes Loco! 

*Me la Pelan though! *LOL :guns:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

:h5:COME OUT AND SUPPORT A GREAT CAUSE , WILL BE HAVING A TOY & BLANKET DRIVE FOR THE GUADALUPE COMMUNITY CENTER IN CANOGA PARK TOY & BLANKET DRIVE WILL BE ON NOVEMBER 13


----------



## 52 BOMBER (Oct 22, 2011)

THATS GOOD THAT YOUR PUTTING WORK ON RIDE . IT PAYS OFF AT THE END !!!


----------



## 52 BOMBER (Oct 22, 2011)

AS FOR YOU JAVIER , I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE AGAINST MARTIN . BUT KEEP THAT SHIT BETWEEN YOU GUYS . THIS TOPIC IS FOR POSITIVE CAUSE !!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Hopefully it don't rain on Sunday, See all you homies out there on SUNDAY, 818VALLEYTTT.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> Im good G. Just been putting in work on the '64...
> 
> Oh yeah, HATERS all over the place....Ya tu Sabes Loco!
> 
> *Me la Pelan though! *LOL :guns:


 orale carnal, take care, see you out there.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> :h5:COME OUT AND SUPPORT A GREAT CAUSE , WILL BE HAVING A TOY & BLANKET DRIVE FOR THE GUADALUPE COMMUNITY CENTER IN CANOGA PARK TOY & BLANKET DRIVE WILL BE ON NOVEMBER 13


That's the truth, Come on and support.


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

52 BOMBER said:


> AS FOR YOU JAVIER , I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE AGAINST MARTIN . BUT KEEP THAT SHIT BETWEEN YOU GUYS . THIS TOPIC IS FOR POSITIVE CAUSE !!!


its in inside joke between me and martin calmdown turbo, its cool tho bro i no your new but we all fam :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

52 BOMBER said:


> THATS GOOD THAT YOUR PUTTING WORK ON RIDE . IT PAYS OFF AT THE END !!!


No Doubt Oscar! That's why I made sure to get me a Classic 64 SS. 

I can't wait to see your 52 Bomb ("secret weapon" Martin) up and ready to hit these streets of the Valle! 

With time and some Backyard Boogie Dedication that sucker will be rolling and repping the Bombs chapter for Dedication. 

Keep up the good work Carnal!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> Hopefully it don't rain on Sunday, See all you homies out there on SUNDAY, 818VALLEYTTT.


It's not gonna rain this Sunday. Just cloudy


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> its in inside joke between me and martin calmdown turbo, its cool tho bro i no your new but we all fam :thumbsup:


Bwahahaha!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> ...


WTF are you smoking Homie!? 

You ain't hosting this event at Brand Park Homie. Go post your shit somewhere else foo. 

Cookie and Shy Boy are hosting this Motha Fucka and Junior LOC said it! 

All Toys and Blankets donated will Benefit the Guadalupe Community Center in the City of Canoga Park. 

Everyone come out to Brand Park this Sunday for a Good Cause!


----------



## 52 BOMBER (Oct 22, 2011)

THANKS JR, BUT MY 52 IS BEING PUT ON HOLD. MY (SECRET WEAPON) IS COMING OUT FIRST ; )


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

52 BOMBER said:


> THANKS JR, BUT MY 52 IS BEING PUT ON HOLD. MY (SECRET WEAPON) IS COMING OUT FIRST ; )


:wow: Thats right Homeboy!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> ...


_WRONG TOPIC!!!!

_


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

_TTMFT 3 MORE DAYS TO GO, GRACIAS RAZA FOR THE SUPPORT ITS 4 A GREAT CAUSE!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> _TTMFT 3 MORE DAYS TO GO, GRACIAS RAZA FOR THE SUPPORT ITS 4 A GREAT CAUSE!!_:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

*LOW LIFES PASSING BY TTT HOMIES:wave::wave::worship:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)

WILL BE THERE.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*ONE LIFE CAR CLUB IS CHALLENGING ANY OTHER CAR CLUB TO SEE WHO BRINGS MORE TOYS TO THIS EVENT, WE GUARANTEE NO ONE WILL BEAT US, SO WHO IS UP FOR THE CHALLENGE??? THIS IS A WIN WIN FOR THE EVENT, ITS JUST A FRIENDLY CHALLENGE TO MOTIVATE EVERYONE TO THERE PART, THIS IS A GREAT CAUSE PUT TOGETHER BY GOOD PEOPLE...SO LETS DO THIS...BIG DROWZY AND PEEWEE FROM OLCC APPROVE'S THIS MESSAGE... *


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Andy Low Lifes CC said:


> *LOW LIFES PASSING BY TTT HOMIES:wave::wave::worship:*


:h5:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Drowzy818 said:


> *ONE LIFE CAR CLUB IS CHALLENGING ANY OTHER CAR CLUB TO SEE WHO BRINGS MORE TOYS TO THIS EVENT, WE GUARANTEE NO ONE WILL BEAT US, SO WHO IS UP FOR THE CHALLENGE??? THIS IS A WIN WIN FOR THE EVENT, ITS JUST A FRIENDLY CHALLENGE TO MOTIVATE EVERYONE TO THERE PART, THIS IS A GREAT CAUSE PUT TOGETHER BY GOOD PEOPLE...SO LETS DO THIS...BIG DROWZY AND PEEWEE FROM OLCC APPROVE'S THIS MESSAGE... *


:drama: _*​FROM WHAT I CAN SEE BIG DAWG U GOT THIS 1 IN DA BAG SINCE NO 1 IS STEPPING UP 2 UR CHALLENGE *_:run:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TEQUILERO said:


> View attachment 391018
> WILL BE THERE.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Drowzy818 said:


> *ONE LIFE CAR CLUB IS CHALLENGING ANY OTHER CAR CLUB TO SEE WHO BRINGS MORE TOYS TO THIS EVENT, WE GUARANTEE NO ONE WILL BEAT US, SO WHO IS UP FOR THE CHALLENGE??? THIS IS A WIN WIN FOR THE EVENT, ITS JUST A FRIENDLY CHALLENGE TO MOTIVATE EVERYONE TO THERE PART, THIS IS A GREAT CAUSE PUT TOGETHER BY GOOD PEOPLE...SO LETS DO THIS...BIG DROWZY AND PEEWEE FROM OLCC APPROVE'S THIS MESSAGE... *


Thats whats up Vatos!

Lets see who is down to step up to the Challenge!


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## cartoon1life (Jul 19, 2010)

Drowzy818 said:


> *ONE LIFE CAR CLUB IS CHALLENGING ANY OTHER CAR CLUB TO SEE WHO BRINGS MORE TOYS TO THIS EVENT, WE GUARANTEE NO ONE WILL BEAT US, SO WHO IS UP FOR THE CHALLENGE??? THIS IS A WIN WIN FOR THE EVENT, ITS JUST A FRIENDLY CHALLENGE TO MOTIVATE EVERYONE TO THERE PART, THIS IS A GREAT CAUSE PUT TOGETHER BY GOOD PEOPLE...SO LETS DO THIS...BIG DROWZY AND PEEWEE FROM OLCC APPROVE'S THIS MESSAGE... *


:thumbsup: that's right dont make us start calling out names its a friendly challenge nobody loses anything.. whats cracking shyboy & jrloc ready for sat...


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

cartoon1life said:


> :thumbsup: that's right dont make us start calling out names its a friendly challenge nobody loses anything.. whats cracking shyboy & jrloc ready for sat...


Hell Yeah ESE!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Drowzy818 said:


> *ONE LIFE CAR CLUB IS CHALLENGING ANY OTHER CAR CLUB TO SEE WHO BRINGS MORE TOYS TO THIS EVENT, WE GUARANTEE NO ONE WILL BEAT US, SO WHO IS UP FOR THE CHALLENGE??? THIS IS A WIN WIN FOR THE EVENT, ITS JUST A FRIENDLY CHALLENGE TO MOTIVATE EVERYONE TO THERE PART, THIS IS A GREAT CAUSE PUT TOGETHER BY GOOD PEOPLE...SO LETS DO THIS...BIG DROWZY AND PEEWEE FROM OLCC APPROVE'S THIS MESSAGE... *


:drama:YUP like shyboy said looks like ONE LIFE CC gots this:thumbsup:TTMFT FOR A GREAT CAUSE!!!!!!WEST UP DROWZY YOU READY FOR TMRW?:boink:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

cartoon1life said:


> :thumbsup: that's right dont make us start calling out names its a friendly challenge nobody loses anything.. whats cracking shyboy & jrloc ready for sat...


U NOES THIS DAWGG :thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

*2 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING FELLAS,**​JUST ADDED 2 MORE CATEGORIES BEST OF LOWRIDER BIKE AND HARLEY...*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Drowzy818 said:


> *ONE LIFE CAR CLUB IS CHALLENGING ANY OTHER CAR CLUB TO SEE WHO BRINGS MORE TOYS TO THIS EVENT, WE GUARANTEE NO ONE WILL BEAT US, SO WHO IS UP FOR THE CHALLENGE??? THIS IS A WIN WIN FOR THE EVENT, ITS JUST A FRIENDLY CHALLENGE TO MOTIVATE EVERYONE TO THERE PART, THIS IS A GREAT CAUSE PUT TOGETHER BY GOOD PEOPLE...SO LETS DO THIS...BIG DROWZY AND PEEWEE FROM OLCC APPROVE'S THIS MESSAGE... *


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES LOOKS LIKE ONE LIFE HAS IT IN THE BAG:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*HERES A LOOK AT THE TROPHYS BEST OF SHOW AND MOST CLUB TOYS :thumbsup:







PLAQUES FOR BEST LOWRIDER BIKE & HARLEY*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> I give much RESPECT to COOKIE and SHYBOY for this GREAT CAUSE.:thumbsup:


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DEDICATION JUST TRYING TO HAVE SOME FUN IN THE VALLEY OF DEATH AND TO HELP OUT ANYONE CAR CLUBS OR YOUTH CENTERS TTMFT WE GOT THIS ON LOCK Q NO SHYBOY WITH A LIL HELP FROM THE HOMIE MANNY
*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DEDICATION JUST TRYING TO HAVE SOME FUN IN THE VALLEY OF DEATH AND TO HELP OUT ANYONE CAR CLUBS OR YOUTH CENTERS TTMFT WE GOT THIS ON LOCK Q NO SHYBOY WITH A LIL HELP FROM THE HOMIE MANNY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> TTMFT FOR COOKIE AND SHYBOY FOR PUTTING THIS TOGHTER!:thumbsup:


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE ITS ALWAYS FUN TO GIVE BACK TO THE NEIGHBORHOOD AND TO THE VALLE WE ALL BEEN DOWN THAT WAY ONCE IN ARE LIFES SO ITS ALWAYS FUN TO SEE KIDS HAPPY:thumbsup:*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

SIMON HOMIE WE GOT THIS!!,ITS ALWAYS GOOD GIVING BACK TO DA COMMUNITY


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

SHY BOY said:


> :drama: _*​FROM WHAT I CAN SEE BIG DAWG U GOT THIS 1 IN DA BAG SINCE NO 1 IS STEPPING UP 2 UR CHALLENGE *_:run:


 SOUNDS GOOD TO US WE TAKE PRIDE IN HELPING OUT THE COMMUNITY AND THE KIDS..ITS A GOOD CAUSE....


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE ITS ALWAYS FUN TO GIVE BACK TO THE NEIGHBORHOOD AND TO THE VALLE WE ALL BEEN DOWN THAT WAY ONCE IN ARE LIFES SO ITS ALWAYS FUN TO SEE KIDS HAPPY:thumbsup:*


 THATS RIGHT...:worship:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 391351
> *HERES A LOOK AT THE TROPHYS BEST OF SHOW AND MOST CLUB TOYS :thumbsup:
> View attachment 391355
> 
> PLAQUES FOR BEST LOWRIDER BIKE & HARLEY*


nice trophys


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

tomarrow hope it dont rain :tears:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*IT SHOULD BE A SUNNY DAY IN THE VALLE 66 TOMORROW WE SHOULD BE GOOD:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

gordo86 said:


> nice trophys


*THANKS HOMIE AND THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO SUPPORT US :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST A FEW MORE HRS AWAY AND ITS SHOW TIME :thumbsup:






*


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Time to row hommies see you There


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

good morning homies krazy stylez will be there,see you in the show


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

On my WAY.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks to COOKIE and SHYBOY for a GOOD turnout.


----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

Valleyriders818 said:


> View attachment 392174
> View attachment 392176
> View attachment 392177
> View attachment 392178
> ...


damm homie you always putting in work keep it up to the top for the homie eddie !!


----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)

yo whatz good bigg homie Ralph yo hit me up on the facebook [email protected] get at me 
also toy & blanket drive @ brand park November 13,2001


----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)

View attachment 392185
View attachment 392187
View attachment 392190
View attachment 392191
View attachment 392194
View attachment 392195
View attachment 392196






















































View attachment 392192
View attachment 392188
View attachment 392189


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Valleyriders818 said:


> View attachment 392185
> View attachment 392187
> View attachment 392190
> View attachment 392191
> ...


 COOL pictures EDDIE, Keep it UP.


----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> Thanks to COOKIE and SHYBOY for a GOOD turnout.


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE :thumbsup:*


----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TODAY FOR ARE TOY AND BLANKET DRIVE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT I KNOW ALL THE KIDS ARE GOING TO LIKE THE TOYS AND BLANKETS WE GOT 118 TOYS WITH 4 BLANKETS AND WE GOT $250 THAT WE GOING TO BUY MORE TOYS WITH ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM COOKIE AND SHYBOY:thumbsup:
CAR CLUBS
LOLOWS
ONE LIFE 
CAFE
VALLEY LIFE
DUKES
OLDIES
KRAZY STYLE SFV
MAJESTICS SFV
LAINT DUKES
USO LA
DEDICATION
PRIMEROS
PACHUCOS
SHOT CALLERS
AND LOTS OF SOLO RIDERS THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)

yo wut up to all the sanfernando Valley Car clubs that were at the brand Park Toy & blanket Drive 
from November 13,2011 more pics up hit the facebook email 

[email protected]


----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)

For all the 818 riders that attended the Toy & blanket Drive & car show
from November 13,2011 
hit the facebook email 
[email protected]


----------



## Valleyriders818 (Jul 12, 2011)

more pics from the Toy & blanket Drive & car show hit the facebook they are up [email protected]


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TODAY FOR ARE TOY AND BLANKET DRIVE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT I KNOW ALL THE KIDS ARE GOING TO LIKE THE TOYS AND BLANKETS WE GOT 118 TOYS WITH 4 BLANKETS AND WE GOT $250 THAT WE GOING TO BUY MORE TOYS WITH ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM COOKIE AND SHYBOY:thumbsup:
> CAR CLUBS
> LOLOWS
> ONE LIFE
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

"ONE LIFE" CAR CLUB gives THANKS to SHyBOy and the Guadalupe Community Center representatives for the invite!


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

peewee said:


> "ONE LIFE" CAR CLUB gives THANKS to SHyBOy and the Guadalupe Community Center representatives for the invite!


 *DONT FORGET COOKIE...A BIG QVO BIG DOGG.*.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE :thumbsup:*


No problem homie, Good event.


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cafe c.c. had a good time!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

_*JUST WANNA SAY GRACIAS TO EVERY 1 THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR SHOW *_:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Drowzy818 said:


> *DONT FORGET COOKIE...A BIG QVO BIG DOGG.*.


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES AND THANKS ALSO FOR BRING OUT 50 TOYS HOMIES KEEP THERE WORD AND BROUGHT OUT THE MOST TOYS THANKS HOMIES:thumbsup: ONE LIFE TTMFT *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

classic63 said:


> Cafe c.c. had a good time!


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CAFE CC:thumbsup:*


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CAFE CC:thumbsup:*


no prob it was a goood cause:thumbsup:


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES AND THANKS ALSO FOR BRING OUT 50 TOYS HOMIES KEEP THERE WORD AND BROUGHT OUT THE MOST TOYS THANKS HOMIES:thumbsup: ONE LIFE TTMFT *


:thumbsup:
We are always down for a "POSITIVE" event, and we "THANK YOU" for letting us be a part of putting smiles on the Lil Ones!

BUMP T-T-T for you and the rest of the event planners!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

peewee said:


> :thumbsup:
> We are always down for a "POSITIVE" event, and we "THANK YOU" for letting us be a part of putting smiles on the Lil Ones!
> 
> BUMP T-T-T for you and the rest of the event planners!


*THANKS HOMIES FOR THE SUPPORT ME AND THE HOMIE SHYBOY WILL DO THIS AGAIN FOR NEXT YR I WOULD LIKE TO ASK FOR ONE OF YOUR CARS TO COME DOWN FOR THE KIDS XMAS PARTY ON DEC 16 ITS A FRIDAY ILL FIND OUT THE TIME AND LET U KNOW THANKS ONCE AGAIN :thumbsup: *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

SHY BOY said:


> _*JUST WANNA SAY GRACIAS TO EVERY 1 THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR SHOW *_:thumbsup:


HAD A REAL GOOD TIME REPRESENTING IM MY OWN BACCYARD YESTERDAY, 818 LOWRIDERS WERE STRONG YESTERDAY. NICE JOB COOK, AND SHYBOY, THANK YOU BROM THE 818 BIG M :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Valleyriders818 said:


> For all the 818 riders that attended the Toy & blanket Drive & car show
> from November 13,2011
> hit the facebook email
> [email protected]
> View attachment 392324


thanx for da pics bro


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

peewee said:


> "ONE LIFE" CAR CLUB gives THANKS to SHyBOy and the Guadalupe Community Center representatives for the invite!


GRACIAS PEEWEE AND THAT ONE LIFE CC FAMILIA FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING OUR EVENT :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> No problem homie, Good event.


THANX FOR COMING OUT BRO!!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Drowzy818 said:


> *DONT FORGET COOKIE...A BIG QVO BIG DOGG.*.


THANX FOR DA SUPPORT DROWSY!!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

classic63 said:


> Cafe c.c. had a good time!


THANX FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING OUR EVENT!!


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

peewee said:


> :thumbsup:
> We are always down for a "POSITIVE" event, and we "THANK YOU" for letting us be a part of putting smiles on the Lil Ones!
> 
> BUMP T-T-T for you and the rest of the event planners!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS HOMIES FOR THE SUPPORT ME AND THE HOMIE SHYBOY WILL DO THIS AGAIN FOR NEXT YR I WOULD LIKE TO ASK FOR ONE OF YOUR CARS TO COME DOWN FOR THE KIDS XMAS PARTY ON DEC 16 ITS A FRIDAY ILL FIND OUT THE TIME AND LET U KNOW THANKS ONCE AGAIN :thumbsup: *


U NOE THIS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> HAD A REAL GOOD TIME REPRESENTING IM MY OWN BACCYARD YESTERDAY, 818 LOWRIDERS WERE STRONG YESTERDAY. NICE JOB COOK, AND SHYBOY, THANK YOU BROM THE 818 BIG M :thumbsup:


THANX CHINA MAN FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING OUR EVEN SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TODAY FOR ARE TOY AND BLANKET DRIVE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT I KNOW ALL THE KIDS ARE GOING TO LIKE THE TOYS AND BLANKETS WE GOT 118 TOYS WITH 4 BLANKETS AND WE GOT $250 THAT WE GOING TO BUY MORE TOYS WITH ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM COOKIE AND SHYBOY:thumbsup:
> CAR CLUBS
> LOLOWS
> ONE LIFE
> ...


FIXED HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

we had a good time thanks hommie:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

rollin 72 monte said:


> we had a good time thanks hommie:thumbsup:


THANX 4 DA SUPPORT BRO...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> HAD A REAL GOOD TIME REPRESENTING IM MY OWN BACCYARD YESTERDAY, 818 LOWRIDERS WERE STRONG YESTERDAY. NICE JOB COOK, AND SHYBOY, THANK YOU BROM THE 818 BIG M :thumbsup:


*THANKS CHINA MAN AND THE BIG M FOR YOUR SUPPORT SEE ALL OF U NEXT YR :thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES AND THANKS ALSO FOR BRING OUT 50 TOYS HOMIES KEEP THERE WORD AND BROUGHT OUT THE MOST TOYS THANKS HOMIES:thumbsup: ONE LIFE TTMFT *


:thumbsup: ANYTIME BIG DOG..THANKS..


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS HOMIES FOR THE SUPPORT ME AND THE HOMIE SHYBOY WILL DO THIS AGAIN FOR NEXT YR I WOULD LIKE TO ASK FOR ONE OF YOUR CARS TO COME DOWN FOR THE KIDS XMAS PARTY ON DEC 16 ITS A FRIDAY ILL FIND OUT THE TIME AND LET U KNOW THANKS ONCE AGAIN :thumbsup: *


LET US KNOW WE ARE DOWN..


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

rollin 72 monte said:


> we had a good time thanks hommie:thumbsup:


:wave: SUP BIG DOG...


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Drowzy818 said:


> :wave: SUP BIG DOG...


was up hommie how you doing


----------

